
Opal-native – React Native in Ruby - tilt
https://github.com/zetachang/opal-native
======
AlwaysBCoding
This is awesome. I'm really curious to see if the Ruby community will ever
fully embrace something like Opal.

Having used ClojureScript a bunch it's pretty nice to compile whatever backend
programming language you're using to Javascript to use in your UI. Makes it
really easy to share data structures between the front and back end. Would be
really interesting to see more Ruby code written this way.

~~~
fkchang2000
As someone who has been trying to spread the word on Opal for a few years
(including this talk [http://funkworks.blogspot.com/2014/01/opal-new-hope-for-
ruby...](http://funkworks.blogspot.com/2014/01/opal-new-hope-for-ruby-
programmers.html) for full affect, For watching the video I would start with
the uncensored [https://vimeo.com/82573680](https://vimeo.com/82573680) and
then switch to
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=GH9...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=GH9FAfKG-
qY#t=170) when it's done), it surprises how little interest the Ruby community
has taken in opal.

I would in part attribute this to not enough documentation and examples, but
otherwise I'm surprised.

This is about as comprehensive a list of opal resources as exists ATM

~~~
fkchang2000
This is the resources link I forgot to post [http://metaruby.com/t/opal-
resources/201](http://metaruby.com/t/opal-resources/201)

------
ylluminate
You may be interested in the opal-phaser game development library / wrapper:
[https://github.com/orbitalimpact/opal-
phaser](https://github.com/orbitalimpact/opal-phaser)

------
jaredcwhite
The interesting question that Opal brings to the forefront is to what degree
do Rubyists, like myself, use Ruby for the exact toolset it provides (aka
everything in the MRI, all the gems, Rails or Sinatra, etc.), or to a certain
extent because of the syntax and design principles found in corelib/stdlib and
third-party DSLs, etc. -- aka the "Ruby way".

In my case, I've discovered that I love Ruby as a language/philosophy even
more than I love Ruby as it's been precisely defined for the last couple of
decades. And so, what that means is that "alternative" flavors of Ruby, like
RubyMotion for native iOS and Android dev, and Opal for compile-to-JS
scenarios like browser-based client-side development (or even Node.js-based
development), are extremely appealing to me. I'm even interested in non-Ruby
languages that are heavily influenced by Ruby such as Crystal.

I should note at this point I'm pretty heavily invested in the Opal ecosystem
(I'm the publisher of the [http://www.opalist.co](http://www.opalist.co)
newsletter for instance) and have shipped production apps that include real-
world Opal code, so of course I want the project to be successful. But I came
to that conclusion in part because I took a hard, hard look at the future of
web development and decided I simply did not want a career as a Javascript
programmer. Sure, I can write advanced, modular, well-crafted JS code. But can
and want to are two different things. :)

------
obilgic
Also check out React.rb [0] ruby wrapper for react

[0]:
[https://github.com/zetachang/react.rb](https://github.com/zetachang/react.rb)

------
seniorsassycat
This is the first time I've heard of Opal (and I think it's pretty neat). Has
anyone written about sharing ruby code between the frontend and backend with
Opal (or something like it)?

~~~
rickcarlino
I've been blogging about it as hard as I can over at
[http://datamelon.io/blog](http://datamelon.io/blog) . Hope that more people
spread the word- it's going to be an amazing technology.

~~~
thirdsun
Thanks for that, I've been following your series - good stuff.

Personally, I might jump into Volt once it becomes more mature.

